# Excel-Auslosung



## PbStar (12. April 2007)

Hi @ all!

Ich mache mit ein paar Freunden ein kleines Turnier, verteilt über das ganze Jahr. Wir sind derzeit 11 Teams. Ich würde gerne einen Excell Spielplan erstellen.
Derzeit habe ich :
11 Team, jeder gegen jeden = 55 Spiele Bis hierher hab ich es geschafft, nur ist das Problem dass 2 Teams an jeweils einem Tag aussetzen. Somit habe ich eigentlich an 5 Spieltag immer 9 unterschiedliche Teams. 
Kann mir einer beim aufteilen der 55 Spiele helfen?Gibt's da eine Formel für Excell?

Thanks, PbStar


----------



## Herli (12. April 2007)

Also ich hab mal das System zur Erstellung des Bundesliga Spielplans irgendwo im Netz gefunden und in VBA  umgesetzt... Wenn ich daheim bin, lass ichs für 11 Teams durchlaufen  und stell dann den Spielpan hier rein.


----------



## PbStar (12. April 2007)

Hey!Das wäre super, spiele mich schon eine ganze Weile mit der Zusammenstellung!


----------



## Herli (12. April 2007)

So, die nicht genannte Mannschaft für einen Spieltag ist spielfrei.




EDIT: Sorry ich hab da nen Fehler drin. Weiß nicht woher das kommt. Zuvor wars immer korrekt.


----------



## Herli (13. April 2007)

So, mit einer ungeraden Teams gibts wohl ein grundsätzliches Problem... Ich dachte ich hätte ne Lösung aber die funktioniert nicht. Deswegen jetzt ein Spielplan für 12 Teams. Falls noch einer kommt oder wenn keiner mehr kommt ist das Team das gegen das 12. Team spielt spielfrei.
Bei dem Algorithmus ist sogar Heimrecht/Auswärtsspiel korrekt umegesetzt. Falls ihr mit Rückspiel machen wollt, dann die Partien einfach umdrehen.


----------



## PbStar (16. April 2007)

Hi!

Danke dir, das hilft mir so schon mal weiter!

mfg


----------



## NiliBO (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo ich brauch auch diese Hilfe unbedingt.....

Ich brauche für meine Onlineliga einen Spielplan 1x für 9 mannschaften und einmal für 10

bitte um Hilfe besten Dank schonmal


----------



## xcver (18. Mai 2007)

HI,

noch viel Interessanter als das Ergebnis, wäre das Programm an sich, bzw. ein Link zur Quelle, also die Systematik nach der der DFB vorgeht.

Geht das?

Gruß,

xcver


----------



## fRanhilator (19. Mai 2007)

Hi @all!

Also für die Systematik würde ich mich auch interessieren. Habe ich auch schon mal gesucht und nicht gefunden. 
Wobei ich mittlerweile ohnehin schon für alle möglichen Konstellationen etwas ausrichten musste.;-);-)

Reine Spielpläne gibt es aber auch hier unter Tipps: www.g4media.de
Oder unter www.kadmo.de.


----------

